# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Stokage des datas composites dans 2 pbl diffrentes

## summer91

Bonjour,

Nous utilisons une data composite qui fait appelle  une data source, en lui passant un paramtre User, rsultant de la fonction get_user, pour limiter l'accs aux donnes.

Nous souhaitons stocker la data source dans une pbl autre que celle o se trouve la data composite. En effet via la data source les utilisateurs ont accs au paramtre User et donc aux donnes de n'importe de tous les utilisateurs.

*Question :* Est-il possible dans une data composite, de faire appel  une data stocke dans une pbl autre que celle de la data composite ? Si oui, quelles sont les spcifications ?

A l'avance je vous remercie pour la rponse,

----------

